# Chelsea Marie Young / SagittariusShawty / sagshawtyyy



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

Meet Sagittariusshawty, more affectionately known as “Shawty” or "Sagi". Sagi is a 25-year-old morbidly obese sex worker, storytime YouTuber, and minor social media celebrity.



As a self-proclaimed “FAT HOE”, Sagi is infamous for her YouTube videos wherein she describes her sexual escapades in intense and immensely graphic detail.



_A short glance at her Twitter header tells you almost everything you need to know._

Sagi first gained notoriety in 2018 when she posted a video titled “hoe rules”. Viewers were initially taken aback by her confidence, deformed and haggard appearance, and her outrageous stories told with a deadpan, nonchalant delivery. Highlights of her storytime career thus far include: contracting chlamydia in her eye, catfishing her Tinder dates, and her affinity for group sex with Somalian men whom she refers to as “Abdis”. For the full Sagi experience, I would highly recommend watching the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_COMPILATION VIDEO_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_HOE RULES_

On December 21st, 1995, Chelsea Marie Young was born poor, fat trash in Newfoundland, Canada but grew up in Kitchener, Ontario.  Chelsea frequently speaks on her time in the sex trade. While she no longer belongs to a pimp, Sagi occasionally uploads to PornHub and maintains an active OnlyFans community. While writing this OP, Sagi’s OnlyFans and YouTube accounts have 2.3k and 76.6k subscribers, respectively.

Sagi has an undying love for black dick. You may ask yourself, why does this matter? As evidenced above, Sagi’s sexual imperialism forms the basis of her entire personality and the bulk of her YouTube and social media content. Many of her videos detail and document her treks to Toronto, Brampton, and Mississauga to meet up with Tinder dates for some blobfish lovin’ in exchange for a bottle of cheap liquor and dinner.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_VLOG: TINDER DATE_

*Suicide Baiting, Attention Whoring, and Messiness*
Sagi is no stranger to drama. During episodes of substance abuse, Chelsea enjoys going on Instagram live. There are three modes to coked-out Sagi: suicide baiting, attention whoring by doing nasty shit, and fighting with her viewers.

In one of her more desperate lives, Sagi pulls out a knife and “drags” the blade across her cheeks and chin, drawing no blood and leaving no marks in the process. Shawty repeats this pattern of behavior in late December 2020 where she is taken into police custody and psychologically evaluated thereafter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SagShawty Tries to Off Herself?_

As a facet of her attention whoring, Sagi is known to commit various obscenities on her livestream to provoke shock and disgust from her viewers. One documented instance of this is when she live-streamed at a trick’s house. For reasons unknown, Sagi enters the bathroom and films herself sticking her trick’s toothbrush up her nose followed by a thorough wash in the toilet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Toothbrush_

One of the funniest and most entertaining occurrences in the Sagiverse is when she gets cussed out live. This is when you get to see the “bad bitch” facade completely crack and her insecurities come to the surface. Another instance of Shawty being humbled occurred when she confronted a "hater" or an "opp" on the street. The barking rotund chihuahua adorned with neon pink weave was no match for the gentleman. If you want a good chuckle, I would implore you to watch the two videos below.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Gets Cussed Out_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Shawty Gets Knocked the FUCK Out_

Sagi’s fanbase is primarily composed of “YASS KWEEN, get cancelled sis sksksksk” zoomers. As you all know, this demographic is consumed by the cringey identity politics one would find in the bowels of SJW Twitter. Now for a lovely juxtaposition. Sagi has a penchant for shouting racial slurs at any black dude that crosses her. Luckily, this was all caught on video and it’s hilarious.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Says the Gamer Word_



_Her comment sections are littered with stan Twitter denizens. Some of her viewers deserve threads of their own to be honest._

*Eye Chlamydia (Eye-mydia)*
When Sagi is not busy arguing with randoms on livestream, the local Somali population is colonizing her eyes with _Chlamydia trachomatis_. Given that her “body count” is even higher than her weight, it would be impossible for Sagi to pinpoint which partner had given her chlamydia. Sagi believed the source was a local meth head escort specializing in "BBFS" (bareback full service). To Sagi’s luck, she shares tricks with the same escort. Sagi opts not to use protection while servicing these tricks, by virtue of her belief that her PCOS has rendered her infertile.

_Muh Pee-Sea-Oh-Ess_

After a long night of hooking, Sagi recognized that she was experiencing chlamydia symptoms, and subsequently tested positive for it at a local clinic.

A few days later our blobfish princess awakened to what appeared to be pink eye. After additional trips to the clinic, hospital referrals, and two rounds of medication, it was determined that Sagi had a chlamydia infection in her eye. By this point she was experiencing light sensitivity and an inability to open her eyes. The doctor explained to Sagi that she must have touched a chlamydia-colonized surface ie, a dirty dick, and then rubbed her eye. While the light sensitivity has subsided, Sagi has permanent partial vision loss in one of her eyes.

The TL;DR/W of the eye-mydia saga is that the eyemydia was so strong, it was testing the limits of standard treatments. All the usual antibiotics were rendered ineffective by this African sex vengeance superstrain, and they had to use progressively stronger meds to wipe it out. The eye-mydia sat in there for weeks stewing like an overused ocular latrine eating her vision.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I Got Chl@mydia in My Eyes_


Spoiler: DISEASED EYES








*Blobfish Behind Bars*
Not only are Sagi’s sexual escapades well-documented, her run-ins with the law are as well.

In STORYTIME: I WAS ARRESTED, Sagi tells the story of when she was property of a pimp. In short, Sagi tries to fraudulently secure a loan for her pimp, but was too stupid and drunk to pull it off and got herself arrested. Her father begrudgingly bails her out of jail and he lectures her about the dangers of prostitution and meeting randoms off the Internet.

For some context for the next charges, Sagi posted a near-viral video of her getting rammed on a staircase onto Snapchat. Shortly after, Sagi joined an Instagram live of users talking about the video. The men on the IG live roast Sagi for her debauchery. She recognizes one of the men as a trick of hers and she calls him out. He denies the allegations. At this time, Sagi was homeless and living in a Brampton motel. During the IG live, a current trick gives Sagi a bottle of Ciroc in exchange for head. Apparently, this video exists on XVideos titled “IG Thot lit”.

While still on IG live, the same man who denied patronizing her services begins to berate her again. She gives him her address telling him to “pull up” _and he does_. She tries to chicken out but then gussies up and starts yelling at him. In the heat of passion, Sagi pulls out the bottle of Ciroc and throws it at the angry Somali. He ducks and the bottle demolishes a glass door behind him. The motel staff confront her and call the police. Sagi does not leave as all of her belongings are in the motel. The police arrive and she is arrested, then shortly released. Out of revenge, Sagi “exposes” several of her tricks.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagittarius Shawty Interview (not necessarily interesting, but it features Shawty on mainstream Toronto media)_

In “WHY I’M GOING TO JAIL”, while out at a reggae club with some friends, Sagi gets into a fight with another fat chick and pepper sprays her. Thankfully, the majority of this altercation was caught on video.

After fleeing the scene, the gang gets pulled over by the police and inebriated Sagi admits to the possession of pepper spray under her wig. She is promptly arrested. While Sagi could have been released immediately, in a drunken rage, Sagi assaults a police officer which causes her to spend four days in jail where she meets some subscribers!

Her charges are as follows: three counts of assaulting a police officer, two counts of assault with a weapon, one count of violation of probation, one count of possession of weapon intended to cause harm, and one count of uttering threats. Sagi hopes to find a jail wife/family. She has been watching “Orange is the New Black” in preparation for her jail sentence! To economize words for this OP, the story of her time in jail is told in the video “I’m back hello”.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Sagi Bar Fight_
Reddit Thread

*Funny Behaviors and Characteristics*

Epitomizes oversharing and TMI
Brazen confidence across all situations
Slurred speech or speech impediment? Bolth!
Periodic suicide baiting and perennial mental health slacktivism
Deviated septum and morbid obesity renders her to breathe like a pug drowning in maple syrup
Strong distaste for Caucasian male genitalia
Ate, drank, and snorted herself into "infertility"
Dropped out of high school because "a bitch can't do math"
Owns a sexually frustrated rabbit named after the rapper DMX
Holds the record for most well-documented eye chlamydia case of all time
Da da da da da, whatever whatever
*OnlyFans Content/Porn*


Spoiler: NSFL







*Videos of General Interest*


Spoiler: VIDEO ARCHIVES







Your browser is not able to display this video.



_My first train experience_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I'm back hello_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Storytime: I was arrested_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Why I'm going to jail_





Your browser is not able to display this video.



_The Somali Fight_



*Social Media*
PornHub
TikTok
OnlyFans
YouTube
Twitter (account suspended)
Active Twitter (Archive)
Instagram: sagittariusshawty8 (personal), dmxhatesu (bunny account, yes, really), menaretrash2.0 (deleted spam account), & menaretrash3.0 (active spam, highly private)
Snapchat: sagidaphatty (deleted), sagshawty666 (active?), sagihatesyou


Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS FUNNY SHIT





eggplant gif courtesy of @Spedestrian


courtesy of @bbycheedar


Spoiler: NEW NSFW CONTENT




















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_I LOVE ASIAN DICK _















Your browser is not able to display this video.



_SAGI GRINDS_





Spoiler: NUDES







To close the OP, I would like to thank & acknowledge @Kamov Ka-52 @mrsm0rbid @Pineapple Fox @StrawberryDouche @THOTto @Twinkie for their help in creating this thread. Without their archives, edits, and critiques, this thread would not exist and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 17, 2020)

Never knew that chlamydia could cause an eye infection.

And what kind of first-worlder would fall for her period trick?


----------



## pecansandies (Jul 17, 2020)

tl;dr - da-da da-da daa, whatever whatever

(i'm not being a dick she says these two things in her videos all the time in lieu of actual words)


----------



## deputydogshit2.0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great OP

I’m ready to watch the dumpster burn.


----------



## Punkinsplice (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?


----------



## Twinkie (Jul 17, 2020)

Punkinsplice said:


> Nice! I never heard of this gal, but she is definitely a cow worth watching! Why is her hair part so fucking wide, though?



It's a wig


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

I'ma just be real with my first thought after looking at her pics


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Jul 17, 2020)

In the current shiny new toy hype of the lovely @hamburgerlardraid 's Saggi thread, many people are voicing the opinion, "How is this woman a whore?  Who the fuck is paying for... _that_?"  Want to know who?  Black dudes.  Take a look at any escorting forum, it used to be craigslist, now it's eccie.  A good 75% of the talent will have a clause saying "no blacks."  Now, I have no ever loving clue why that may be, but because of this, uglier whores can slip in a make some decent money.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Nice find, OP!


----------



## Sociopathic Smeghead (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_

Just when I think I've seen it all.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

Of course she'd retweet this.


----------



## Troonos (Jul 17, 2020)

I always wondered what happened to BlueSpike.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Sociopathic Smeghead said:


> Sorry, she caught chlamydia _where???_
> 
> Just when I think I've seen it all.


You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


----------



## Hamberlard Raid (Jul 17, 2020)

After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.




Archive: GRWM/LIFE UPDATE (July 16, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.



In today's video, Sagi teams up with Toronto YouTubers Ki Cassanova and sadshordies to catcall men from their car. Sagi is at her best in this video and she is fucking hilarious. This video also produced my favorite GIF of all time.




Archive: Catcalling men for 6 minutes ft Ki Cassanova and sadshordies (July 17, 2020)






Your browser is not able to display this video.





This post serves as my petition for a Sagi deepthroating emote/sticker.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 17, 2020)

Tumbo said:


> You can get any STD in your eyes Herpes gonorrhea ect not exactly common but it can and does happen.


I was under the impression one could catch any of those diseases from what is considered an " exposed " part of the body. Eyes / mouth / ears / ect.


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jul 17, 2020)

hamburgerlardraid said:


> After a one month hiatus, Sagi returns. In this video, she discusses life after prison and being off her antipsychotic medication. According to Sagi, she developed a drinking problem and is trying her best to beat it. She also has a new therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute state of her room.


----------



## Tumbo (Jul 17, 2020)

Ascendancy0 said:


> Absolute state of her room.
> View attachment 1455113


For the longest time she didn't even have proper sheets on her bed. there's also at least one video were she just leaves her Hitachi sitting in the open.


----------



## Suzuki Beane (Jul 17, 2020)

All of the 

This OP is comprehensive and truly the archival thing of beauty this subject has deserved for quite a while. Sag has it all. 

I became aware of her a couple of years ago, and watched a few of her more sedate pieces to camera. Though a long way from eloquent, (da da da da da) I thought she might provide a an interesting viewpoint into understanding an extreme lifestyle.

While she never keeps a viewer waiting on the extreme, the understanding never even r.s.v.p.'s. She's a massive disgusting enigma. I always try to find something relatable in another's motivations and lived experience, but there's nothing there. I mean, she's motherless, which is sad, but that alone shouldn't have nuked her personality. God damn....

She definitely belongs here, and when I began exploring the Farms I was surprised that she wasn't. She's got it all going on, down to the microbiological. There's no way I could have done this thorough a job because I hit my "Oh Hell No!" moment in the video where she defiles a niggas fucking toothbrush. For literally no fucking reason. That was it for me. It was a moment when the wave of revulsion overcame my sincere curiosity. 

Sometimes when you dare the internet to test your mettle, and show you something really ineffably gross, the Internet obliges.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 17, 2020)

She is fat and I wouldn't have sex with her. 

Great OP


----------



## pisshole (Jul 17, 2020)

It's about time White Peaches got a thread


----------

